# A trivial diversion from today's news



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/redsquare.htm


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good one ! 6.93 sec


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I only got 7.691 Seconds.


----------



## 95408 (Jun 11, 2005)

I managed to get 11.2. I'll try to last 20, but then I'll bore of it.

*Edit*: To help; at the start, move directly to the left. Then hover there until the long block moves down from the top left hand corner, you can stay there until your time is around 11 seconds, but a square block moves diagonally upwards to the left, so you have to move.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

So how long did you make it Dave ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

19.8 
Can't get 20 so I'm going off in a sulk.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Edit: To help; at the start, move directly to the left. Then hover there until the long block moves down from the top left hand corner, you can stay there until your time is around 11 seconds, but a square block moves diagonally upwards to the left, so you have to move.
> [/quote}
> 
> Thanks for the tip,..I've been moving the square straight down to avoid a collision!..then dodging all over the place :-k


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The tactic that worked for me (now 20.7, but I had been practising before I posted!) was to move as gently as possible, absorbing the whole scene, and moving "to where you thought the white would be".

Dave


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

31.31so far 8O..... i am using a trackball not a mouse i think that makes it easier....


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Not a game to try after a couple of glasses of the red stuff, (Couple of glasses !!, who are you trying to kid - Ed) no I'm not going to tell you how far I got


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Not a game to try after a couple of glasses of the red stuff, (Couple of glasses !!, who are you trying to kid - Ed) no I'm not going to tell you how far I got


I've only had 3 glasses of red and managed 1.219 seconds, quite chuffed with that. :roll:

pete.

ps, they were 'big' glasses tho....


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> I've only had 3 glasses of red and managed 1.219 seconds, quite chuffed with that.


..................Stop showing off    I couldn't switch fingers (On the Laptop) fast enough   not sure I managed a full second


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

First go I go something like 0.0004764 seconds. Not briliant but I'm getting there. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

35.078!!!!!!!!!!!!      






Kirsty


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty,

You must either get out more or get a faster computer .....

Dave


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

hmmm 3.342 here but son on first try got 59.135


----------

